# Whats on your MP3 player?



## BassAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

Was just wondering how many of you guys take your mp3 players out fishing with yas? If ya do take it what do you guys listen too and why, also do you think it help your fishing?

Me, I take mine as standard equipment. I got my rod, plano, camera, phone, credit card letter opener for cutting braided line and my mp3 player!! What I listen to while fishing goes with what tactics im using. If im worming which is most all the time its usually some classic and new country, bluegrass and southern rock. My favorite worming artists are Cash, Robert Hunter, J Garcia (his bluegrass albums) David Grisman/Doc Watson, Haggard, Levon Helm, Skynard. I could go on-and-on, but i mainly listen to this cause it helps me concentrate, slow down and have the paitents to give a better presentation. Well enough rambling from me, how bout you guys?


----------



## pbw (Aug 8, 2007)

I've thought of taking mine fishing but I like quiet time. I usually have shoutcasts on my ipod, favorite being Cartalk...


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

I listen to everything, really everything. Im a download music freak, 60GB and climbing. Favorites are Korn, Godsmack, Pantera, Maiden, Old Metallica. Rap too....Pac, Smalls, Cube, NWA LOL!

Country, Greek, music, hip hop, all of it.

Music rocks!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> 60GB and climbing.



19.5 and steady LOL..... I feel like a slacker


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > 60GB and climbing.
> ...



Had 80Gb, Lost a drive (That wont happen again....ever!)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



OUCH!!! Lost baby pictures cause of a bad drive that I knew was going bad. I kept putting off moving them untill one day BLAM-O they were gone. Beat myself up for months over that bone head move.


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict1976 said:
> ...




Me too, Lost 1.5 years of pictures with my kids I cant get back. I tried everything. I cried like a baby. First day of school pics, Halloween pics, Birthday pics, First "our house pics". Sucked big time. But Im thinking about getting this, for $50 a year. https://www.carbonite.com/

I have 2 mirroed drives now Plus an external, But Im still paranoid.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




Im over being paranoid aboth loseing data, my pictures are now moved to cd and the ones i really want are printed out. I only listen to a handfull of cds out of the 400+ full cd ive downloaded so i can always rebuy the ones i listen to and download the singles that I like.


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 8, 2007)

Jimmy, there are people who specialize in finding that sort of stuff on crashed drives, if you still have it.

I carry mine every now and again, but not much. My favorites are Tool and Fear Factory, but I listen to everything from Smashing Pumkins to Tori Amos


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 8, 2007)

I've yet to bring mine fishing. I do use it all of the time at work. (counting money can be boring) I have all kinds of stuff on mine. A lot of Kenny Chesney (every song he has ever made) then its all over the place, skynrd, some yes, foreigner, jimmy buffet, zz top, you name it lol i mean it is really all over the place. I even have some twisted sister LOL


----------



## redbug (Aug 8, 2007)

i have a 60gb ipod that I'm filling up with all sorts of music i take it out on occasion


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 8, 2007)

jeesh ... I only have a 2gb and I have a hard time filling it! I cant even imagine a 60gb lol


----------



## Nickk (Aug 9, 2007)

pbw said:


> I've thought of taking mine fishing but I like quiet time. I usually have shoutcasts on my ipod, favorite being Cartalk...


nice! I'm kind of a public radio geek :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 17, 2007)

Nickk said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > I've thought of taking mine fishing but I like quiet time. I usually have shoutcasts on my ipod, favorite being Cartalk...
> ...



I love to listen to Click and Clack! They should host a radio fishing talk show! Hmmm, maybe I shoudl start a radio fishing show?


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



Go for it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 17, 2007)

You are my 1st guest then! We can do a podcast for the net? What equipment do I need?


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

esquired said:


> You are my 1st guest then! We can do a podcast for the net? What equipment do I need?



Funny, I was going to ask you the same thing! :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2007)

Id listen to it!


----------

